# Choice Of Watch When Doing Outdoors Stuff!



## ticking.gareth (May 18, 2008)

hey folks,just wondered what you guys wear in the form of a timepiece when,messing about in garden or playing footy,or anything where there is a slight danger of your watch being damaged? gareth


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I wear this pretty much 24/7 I have to say subs are pretty much bulit proof and suprisingly tough. If I do ever come to sell I'll just send it off and for a couple of hundred quid they come back looking like new.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ticking.gareth said:


> hey folks,just wondered what you guys wear in the form of a timepiece when,messing about in garden or playing footy,or anything where there is a slight danger of your watch being damaged? gareth


I think what you have described there Gareth is a "beater". 

And I know many on this Forum, including myself, use a CWC G10 as their favourite "beater".


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> ticking.gareth said:
> 
> 
> > hey folks,just wondered what you guys wear in the form of a timepiece when,messing about in garden or playing footy,or anything where there is a slight danger of your watch being damaged? gareth
> ...


i really must get one of those......i normally use a mudman


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > ticking.gareth said:
> ...


You`re not a proper watch collector until you`ve got a G10 

BTW Shawn, if/when you get one, do not under any circumstances put it on an orange strap even just to see how it looks









Otherwise.... :assassin: :vinsent: :butcher:







:death:







:skull:

Have a nice day


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


And whatever you do, don't you dare wear it in the shower - even when its still under guarantee.

See the G10 posting in the military watch forum.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a G10, I took mine to Oktoberfest a few years ago for a 3 day bender and it survived unlike the rest of my mates :wine:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

If I'm doing anything heavy around the house and garden, then I wear one of these two.


----------

